# Hello!



## theminimousery (Dec 2, 2019)

Hello! I am a new member of this forum. I am going to be an owner of mice in less than a month, and am very excited to bring them home! They will be 3 females, and are going to live in a 50 gallon exo terra (36 x 18 x 18) inches. I used to own hamsters in the past, and wanted to try taking care of mice now, which is why I will be bringing some home soon!


----------

